# THE COLONELS FOO YUNG



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Alret peeps just had this for me tea not sure of micros but plenty of good stuff and a little bad.

olive oil

5 whole eggs

1 chkn breast

1 onion

bag of rice(basmati)

peas

chinese curry sauce

pan fry the chicken with onions in olive oil chuck eggs in with peas cook until egg is done put in some curry sauce then pour over microwave rice.

THE COLONELS FOO YUNG DONE!! :bounce:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Mmm now I'm hungry again.


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds nice... Will give that a try. :thumb:


----------



## courage (Apr 21, 2010)

looks simple, will have to try this!


----------

